# What Kind Of Gun Is This?



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

It's not mine, but someone that I know. Some say it's some Russian pre WWII gun. I don't know much about the old stuff like this.










The symbol above the "53" looks like two swords crossing each other.


----------



## Shaun Frame (Mar 27, 2006)

H2O, It's a CZ-52, The Czechoslovakian service pistol until the fall of the Soviet Union.

Extremely well made from the finest materials of that era, the 52&#8217;s used an ingenious delayed roller-locked action very similar to the current operating design used to this day by Hechler&Koch in the G-3/HK-94, MP-5, etc. The CZ-52 is very likely the strongest recoil operated handgun design ever produced.

The little bottle-necked 7.62X25mm round is the same round used by the soviets in the PPSH submachine guns. It fires an 86 grain bullet at 1,600 fps from the 5.25&#8221; pistol barrel, and pushes close to 2,000 fps out of the subgun. The ballistics are pretty close to our .30 carbine. Until recently the 7.62X25mm was the highest velocity pistol round in existence. Winchester and S&B still produce it.

Nice piece.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

and the gun god has spoken...


----------



## Basserman (Oct 27, 2005)

Great gun! powerful and accurate, good conceal size too


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

My bud's got one. Very nice pistol. Shoots beautifully.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

http://www.makarov.com/cz52/index.html


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

someone is selling one of these on craigs list for $100 if anyone here is interested.


----------

